# The Crew - teurer Spaß wegen Playstation Plus?



## Homerous (18. November 2015)

*The Crew - teurer Spaß wegen Playstation Plus?*

Erstmal guten Abend

Ich habe ein Frage die mir als PS4-Nutzer schon länger aufm Herzen liegt. The Crew steht auf meiner Wunschliste, aber viele (zum Beispiel GameStar, die Konkurrenz) faseln was von einer unbedingt nötigen Playstation Plus-Mitgliedschaft. Das ich diesen kostenpflichtigen Dienst für das Spielen mit anderen Leuten brauche, ist mir klar, aber kann ich The Crew auch ohne Playstation Plus spielen?

Danke im Voraus für Antworten auf diese (zugegeben) ziemlich dumme Frage, aber ich traue Ubisoft so ziemlich alles zu.


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2015)

Zu The Crew brauchst Du definitiv eine Internetverbindung. Die ist Pflicht. Für den großen MP-Part läuft es ohne PS-Plus nicht. Also bleiben da nur die SP-Parts über.


----------



## Homerous (18. November 2015)

Mit Singleplayer komm ich gut klar, Inet ist vorhanden - allet Super!

Danke sehr


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2015)

No Problem.


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2015)

naja, wenn man PS+ kauft, dann bekommt man ja nicht nur MP-Zugang sondern auch einige Spiele im Abo hinzu


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2015)

Das ist natürlich die andere Sache. Pro Monat 1 oder 2 neue Games. Die Frage ist natürlich, ob einem diese Titel zusagen. Die sind ja afaik fix vorgegeben.


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2015)

ja, aber selbst wenn man nur so alle 2 Monate ein Spiel für einen dabei ist, ist das schon okay bzw. man kann vielleicht auf ein Spiel kommen, das man sich so nie gekauft hätte und sollte halt bei der Frage nach PS+ nicht unterschlagen werden


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2015)

Das stimmt wohl. Haben ja nicht alle so viele Games wie ich und Shadow.


----------



## Homerous (18. November 2015)

Och, meine Sammlung für PS4 ist schon ziemlich, u.a. Fallout, AC Syndicate und Life is Strange...aber ein gutes Rennspiel fehlt halt noch (das neue NfS ist kein gutes Rennspiel, gottbewahre).

Zudem habe ich Online bisher ne Menge Minecraft-Kiddies und ziemlich viele Idioten gefunden, abr keinen guten Spielpartner. Da kann ich auf ein monatliches Verzichten.


----------

